# post artwork from you or just some that you fancied.



## Courtnee (May 27, 2014)

This is basically a thread to post anything to do with art, ie,

Paintings,

Drawings,

Sketches,

Photos,

Models,

Creative work,

Ideas for artwork,

And even anything you can think of that I didn't say.

I look forward to seeing ideas pics and everything in between, I'll go fist... If it works. I'm still trying to figure out how to add pics and stuff. So please bear with me. Lol

Also, these aren't my favourite but, these are what I could find, and I'm not an artist. But... You know.

And this is a thread for all pics and art. So don't be shy, like me.


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 27, 2014)

:wub:   I  love these pics my girl...pretty cool.

I'm not just saying it either, you know me, honest. Lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove (May 27, 2014)

My moms best friends son drew this.. He is very talented! For me, I have trouble drawing stick figures. So I stick to coloring in coloring books. LOL


----------



## Courtnee (May 28, 2014)

Thank you Mum, that's lovely, I am trying to find my folder with the other ones too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@@Esthylove, oh my goodness. (I said this out loud too) but... Seriously, that is outstanding, amazing tell the artist they are amazing and that people would love to be able to draw like that. (  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wow again.


----------



## Animezing (May 28, 2014)

Wow guys these are all fantastic!!! :wub:   I really wish I was this talented! How long did it take to create?


----------



## Courtnee (May 28, 2014)

Haha, thank girl. Not long, maybe around 5-10 minutes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The other one rocks right?!!! 0.o


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2014)

Here's a drawing of me done by a friend, it brightened my week a lot.


----------



## Courtnee (May 28, 2014)

That's gorgeous!!! @@yousoldtheworld, girl, your friend is amazing!!!


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 28, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wow and wow again!!!!

I love all these drawings on here so far, they are amazing and talent is by far, awesome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :lol:   :wub:

Would love to see more!

When I was younger, :blush:  I drew a pencil drawing then coloured it with makeup...just used blush and eye pencil...turned out cool too.

Anyone keen to try that idea?   The range in makeup now is so much better than 20 or so years ago, I can imagine the massive ideas people could have!


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

@Courtnee &lt;3 That Chibi is so dang cute! Love your stuff, I'll try to dig out something to post on instagram


----------



## ScoutSays (May 28, 2014)

I'm a photographer, so I will post just a few of my photos. I wish I could draw, but I am just not good at it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






A portrait I took when our studio did Seniors Ignite last year in San Diego.































Ok, I'll stop! LOL


----------



## Kristine Walker (May 28, 2014)

So much talent on this thread, y'all are amazing


----------



## Courtnee (May 28, 2014)

Why thank you for the compliment @@Kristine Walker and everyone else, all this amount of beautiful artwork.

@@ScoutSays, I would love to try photography, those pieces of art are amazing. Every picture expresses something to me, its awesome.

Keep them coming ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 28, 2014)

:wub:I love the photographs @@ScoutSays!!! Amazing!


----------



## ScoutSays (May 28, 2014)

Thanks girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 29, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> Thanks girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Ahh, so great! I always wanted to be a photographer and I wish I had gone that route in college, etc. I don't even have a "real" camera anymore and it burns! (Not that phone photography isn't fun, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Animezing (May 29, 2014)

Is it weird that I keep coming back to this thread to see all these wonderful works of art? :wub:   Seriously, would love to see more. @@ScoutSays I wish you would have been my photographer for my senior pics, none of them looked half as good as yours. The fourth pic looks like it could be an album cover - very cool! @@yousoldtheworld I love that the only thing in color are your eyes, it really makes the drawing come to life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . @@Esthylove that is SO amazingly detailed, that it looks more like a photo then a drawing - love it! @Courtnee &lt;3 I'm pretty sure I spy Artemis from 'Sailor Moon' (just needs a crescent moon on his forehead).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait to see what other gems pop up here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (May 29, 2014)

Girls, I think y'all are too nice to me. On the other hand, woah, I totally agree with them all being beautiful pieces of magic.

Nope @@Animezing, you are not weird at all!!!

Keep them coming girls, lovin every minute of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 29, 2014)

yousoldtheworld said:


> Ahh, so great! I always wanted to be a photographer and I wish I had gone that route in college, etc. I don't even have a "real" camera anymore and it burns! (Not that phone photography isn't fun, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


I wish I would have gone to school for it when I got out of high school, but I had babies, and then I went back to school to get my MBA, which has done me NO good. I love photography so much, but there are times where I just want to shoot for myself, because sometimes when you make your passion into a JOB it loses something. I still love it though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love taking phone pics too though, it's not necessarily what you are shooting with, but the image itself that makes it art, ya know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (May 29, 2014)

Animezing said:


> Is it weird that I keep coming back to this thread to see all these wonderful works of art? :wub:   Seriously, would love to see more. @@ScoutSays I wish you would have been my photographer for my senior pics, none of them looked half as good as yours. The fourth pic looks like it could be an album cover - very cool! @@yousoldtheworld I love that the only thing in color are your eyes, it really makes the drawing come to life  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . @@Esthylove that is SO amazingly detailed, that it looks more like a photo then a drawing - love it! @Courtnee &lt;3 I'm pretty sure I spy Artemis from 'Sailor Moon' (just needs a crescent moon on his forehead).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I can't wait to see what other gems pop up here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! High school seniors are my absolute favorite thing to photograph, because everyone has their own style and I just love it!!


----------



## Courtnee (May 30, 2014)

Wow, id love you to do my “high school pics. Over here we call highschool, college.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (May 30, 2014)

Here is a new pic I just drew, took me 20-30 minutes, I drew it especially for those who posted in this thread.


----------



## Mell L Lintern (May 30, 2014)

I reckon this is one of your best yet bubba, very nice and I like the pose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Keep it up...looking forward to more! x :wub:   B)


----------



## ScoutSays (May 30, 2014)

I love it!! I love anime and manga!!! You are so talented!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (May 30, 2014)

Thank you very much Mum and @@ScoutSays.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love this thread, its got so much amazing talent in it. You HAVE to post some more of your amazing photos @@ScoutSays!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (May 31, 2014)

ScoutSays said:


> I love it!! I love anime and manga!!! You are so talented!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Alright, this confirms it - You're one of the cool cats! (=^ _ ^=)

 



Courtnee &lt;3 said:


> Here is a new pic I just drew, took me 20-30 minutes, I drew it especially for those who posted in this thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


L-O-V-E this so much! You did a wonderful job drawing the folds on her scarf and pleats on her skirt (looks difficult). Is this from your lost folder?


----------



## Courtnee (May 31, 2014)

Thank you, just drew it last night, not one of my pics out of my folder.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (May 31, 2014)

I can't wait to see what you come up with next! Hopefully, you find your folder so we can see more. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Courtnee (May 31, 2014)

Haha, I'm thinking of drawing a guy in the same sort of style... But without the dress and scarf!!! Lol

My folder is in my sisters closet... Uggh!!! And its so messy. Double uggh!!! ♣_♣


----------



## Mell L Lintern (Jun 1, 2014)

&lt;_&lt; ..... Yes....I see the closet :angry: ......hmmm, &lt;_&lt;  I wonder what punishment could come of this?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />......let me think......  ............so many idea's! :lol:


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 1, 2014)

Haha, mum, she will not like needing to wash AND dry the dishes!!! That would be hilarious!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mell L Lintern (Jun 1, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah...he, he... I was actually thinking of you too! :blush:  You girls are as bad as each other! LOL! :blink:

Anyway, we are getting off topic, the posts are great,   I love seeing all the many types of art!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 1, 2014)

Anyway, art time, yes. That's right. Anyone planning on doing some new art?


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 7, 2014)

I love to draw fantasy style... people? creatures? idk, haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ScoutSays (Jun 7, 2014)

@@MrsShaw Beautiful!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 7, 2014)

Wow, that is gorgeous. I love it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ♥


----------



## MrsShaw (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's an old one, too... from 2010! Don't get around to drawing much anymore since I have a busy 18 month old cannonballing off the couch and trying to brush the dogs' teeth with his toothbrush now!
I can't believe how much talent we have going on in this thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> super neat to see all the photos and drawings etc.,keep it coming!


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 7, 2014)

Well, you have a ton of talent, and I just am crazy for the pic you done. Its seriously beautiful. I would go so far as to get a huge poster of it and keep it in my room, or have it as a feature wall pic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey ladies,

Here's my latest piece of work. I didnt want to colour it in. The pics won't show the full picture but oh well, here it is.


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 16, 2014)

Uggh, still didn't show the whole pic... I don't know why its only my pics that don't show up completely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Jun 17, 2014)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  :blink:   :wub:   :luv:   Courtnee! That is A-N-I-M-E-Z-I-N-G!!! I'm sitting here giggling with joy! I LOVE this so much! I had to get my lil sis to come over and see too! How long did it take?


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 17, 2014)

Umm, about maybe, 30-50 minutes. It was hard to draw the hands at first, so I had to change it, also, the stupid pic won't show completely!!! ARRRGGHH!!!

But, I'm glad you like it. I drew it especially for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ♥

Does your sister have any critical drawing tips for me? Lol, I really need to see her drawings! Come on girl!!!


----------



## Animezing (Jun 17, 2014)

Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Umm, about maybe, 30-50 minutes. It was hard to draw the hands at first, so I had to change it, also, the stupid pic won't show completely!!! ARRRGGHH!!!
> 
> But, I'm glad you like it. I drew it especially for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ♥
> 
> Does your sister have any critical drawing tips for me? Lol, I really need to see her drawings! Come on girl!!!


My sis said she wouldn't change a thing, and that you have inspired her to practice some more.  

Thank you, so much for drawing this for me! I am super appreciative, that you took the time to draw something for me. I feel so special! :wub:   :hugs3:   :sunshine:


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 17, 2014)

Ohhh shucks! I'm glad you like it, and say thanks to your lil sis too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jun 17, 2014)

Just had a browse through this thread and there is so much talent in here! :wub:   Really beautiful artwork, I can't wait to see more!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 18, 2014)

Great work everyone! I like to paint and draw and used to do photography. I just got a new camera so I want to get back into it.

Here are a couple of recent paintings.


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 18, 2014)

Wow, those are amazing!!! I love the dodo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Awesome, I look forward to seeing more hopefully?


----------



## wadedl (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks I am "working" on a flamingo, I am planning on doing 4 eventually.



Courtnee ♥’s ... said:


> Wow, those are amazing!!! I love the dodo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Awesome, I look forward to seeing more hopefully?


----------



## Courtnee (Jun 18, 2014)

Oohh, can't wait.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Jul 3, 2014)

Okay, So here are a few pics of drawings by my younger sister. She's a teenager, so she's just getting started on learning how to draw. As you can see, she loves Anime/Manga style of drawings... wonder where she got that from?   
 
Even though she is not a member of MuT, she still loves to keep up with this thread and is inspired by all the talent that has been so generously shared. So thanks guys, ya'll sparked an interest in art that my sis didn't have before this thread. :luv:


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 4, 2014)

Animezing said:


> Okay, So here are a few pics of drawings by my younger sister. She's a teenager, so she's just getting started on learning how to draw. As you can see, she loves Anime/Manga style of drawings... wonder where she got that from?
> 
> Even though she is not a member of MuT, she still loves to keep up with this thread and is inspired by all the talent that has been so generously shared. So thanks guys, ya'll sparked an interest in art that my sis didn't have before this thread. :luv:


OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!! I AM IN LOVE WITH THESE PICS FROM HER. YESSSS, I AM SO STOKED YOU POSTED THEM. SAY TO HER THAT I LOVE THEM AND KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK!!!!!!!
NEED TO SEE MORE!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :rolleys: :luv: gosh I love these. Did I say that already. :luv:

They are so cool man, so cool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Jul 4, 2014)

STORM♥ said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!!!!!!!! I AM IN LOVE WITH THESE PICS FROM HER. YESSSS, I AM SO STOKED YOU POSTED THEM. SAY TO HER THAT I LOVE THEM AND KEEP UP THE AWESOME WORK!!!!!!!
> 
> NEED TO SEE MORE!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :rolleys: :luv: gosh I love these. Did I say that already. :luv:
> 
> They are so cool man, so cool.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Haha! Thanks, you just made her day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I had to bribe her with a trip to Pinkberry's in order for her to let me put these up. She was really nervous, so your comment helped her to relax.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 4, 2014)

Dude, tell her not to worry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love them so much...

Now... @@Animezing, its time for you to show me your drawings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> stick figures are perfect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Jul 4, 2014)

STORM♥ said:


> Dude, tell her not to worry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I love them so much...
> 
> Now... @@Animezing, its time for you to show me your drawings.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> stick figures are perfect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Lol! Heeey, I will have you know, that I make the most fantastic stick figures... EVER! It would just be way too much for you to handle, so I'll have to refrain from posting them. :rotfl:   :smiletongue:


----------



## makeupbyomar (Jul 4, 2014)

My iPhone 5 case...




From my work...


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 5, 2014)

@@vogueboy, that's pretty. Very nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 6, 2014)

Animezing said:


> Lol! Heeey, I will have you know, that I make the most fantastic stick figures... EVER! It would just be way too much for you to handle, so I'll have to refrain from posting them. :rotfl:   :smiletongue:


Lol. Funny.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Your sis done some awesome drawings now its your turn.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

